# MTR700 Firmware version?



## jfulford1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the firmware version of an MTR700 I am planning to buy:
Phase 2.7
Platform ID 176

I'm at my wit's end. Charter will not help--after 10 calls or so says that Tivo needs to update THEIR firmware. Tivo says it's in the TA firmware, which most, if not all, the info in forums suggest is true. I'm looking at buying an MTR700 off ebay but don't know the firmware version, just the above mentioned data.

Charter also says that they have NO different firmware versions, as confirmed by the local Charter store, which as a bunch of the same ones, all refurbs.
Thanks
jeff


----------



## allstarz (Nov 21, 2014)

I was Informed by a TiVo tech support person the firmware I need for my MTR 700 T.A. is: mtr_plato1.40. But I could have misunderstood the actual spelling. I have not tried searching that on google or at motorola's site.
Good luck getting any T.A. info from charter. However, I was 'read' via speakerphone by a Charter field tech during his call to his Charter Tier 2 support portions of an internal (Charter Tier2) email that affirmed the 1.40 portion of the firmware name and also note the email stated that version was/is in the testing process now and likely not ready for release until sometime in 1st qtr 2015.
Let me know if you find out more.
Thanks. If you are having the same T.A. issue as I read last pg on the 20.4.5 topic under Roamio DVRs.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

jfulford1 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the firmware version of an MTR700 I am planning to buy:
> Phase 2.7
> Platform ID 176
> 
> ...


Buying a MTR700 off eBay is not advised. TA's must be authorized by your cable company to work with their system. Charter is not going to authorize a TA bought off eBay. You're wasting your money.


----------



## jfulford1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Pretty much what I'd figured out. Just trying to find away with making it work. I've submitted a complaint to the FCC but who knows?
I'll post any movement on my complaint.
Thanks again,
Jeff
Original Tivo through Roamio.


----------



## jfulford1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I received a response from the FCC and the MTR700 firmware: essentially, it is an area that do not get involved in, as far as equipment is concerned. Whether or not they misunderstood or I misunderstood, I am worn out with trying to get this to work. As soon as I can get a better option, I will move off Charter. I'm also a bit annoyed with Tivo, which I have used for over 10 years, for not warning me about Roamios and Charter cable: I've only had the Roamio for 3 months and questioned them pretty intently about compatibility issues.
Thanks
jeff



jfulford1 said:


> Thanks for the info. Pretty much what I'd figured out. Just trying to find away with making it work. I've submitted a complaint to the FCC but who knows?
> I'll post any movement on my complaint.
> Thanks again,
> Jeff
> Original Tivo through Roamio.


----------



## jfulford1 (Jul 1, 2010)

UPDATE! Last night, I went to watch TV--Roamio was locked up on the "just a moment" screen. I reset the TIVO and, as I always do, plugged in the USB from the Tuning adapter. I had it removed because it kept popping blue screens about not getting SDV and to check with the powers that be. While waiting for the TIVO to reboot, I went off to do other things. I came back after 20 minutes and, holy cow! the tivo had detected the tuning adapter AND I had my SDV channels for the first time since I got the roamio!

Believe it or not, I was ANNOYED! What the hell happened!? Did TIVO update something or did Charter SOMEHOW update my firmware over the network, without the USB cable in? I really don't know. Was wondering if any other users had experienced this. After 5-8 calls to Charter and Tivo, 1 FCC complaint, I had pretty much given up on both.

Well, as they say, never look a gift horse in the mouth.
jeff


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

jfulford1 said:


> Believe it or not, I was ANNOYED! What the hell happened!? Did TIVO update something or did Charter SOMEHOW update my firmware over the network, without the USB cable in? I really don't know. Was wondering if any other users had experienced this. After 5-8 calls to Charter and Tivo, 1 FCC complaint, I had pretty much given up on both.
> 
> Well, as they say, never look a gift horse in the mouth.
> jeff


Just a guess but I think Charter did the update to 1.40 firmware. I had the Same issue wit Cox and noticed once the TA was updated all was well. Thank goodness for me it was only a few days!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jfulford1 said:


> Believe it or not, I was ANNOYED! What the hell happened!? Did TIVO update something or did Charter SOMEHOW update my firmware over the network, without the USB cable in?


The tuning adapter firmware update comes over the coax cable, so you don't have to have the USB cable attached to receive it.


----------



## jfulford1 (Jul 1, 2010)

MrDell said:


> Just a guess but I think Charter did the update to 1.40 firmware. I had the Same issue wit Cox and noticed once the TA was updated all was well. Thank goodness for me it was only a few days!


MRDELL,
Thanks for the info. Do you know what the "platform" is for your version of firmware? Or is it the second part of the "0X0160"?(which is mine).
jeff


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

jfulford1 said:


> MRDELL,
> Thanks for the info. Do you know what the "platform" is for your version of firmware? Or is it the second part of the "0X0160"?(which is mine).
> jeff


Hi Jeff,
My platform is the same as yours... 0x0160... Hope that helps..


----------



## jfulford1 (Jul 1, 2010)

MrDell said:


> Hi Jeff,
> My platform is the same as yours... 0x0160... Hope that helps..


MrDell,
Thanks for the response. I was wondering if the 160 refers to the firmware version.
jf


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

jfulford1 said:


> MrDell,
> Thanks for the response. I was wondering if the 160 refers to the firmware version.
> jf


Actually, I think the firmware version needed to be trouble free for the Roamio is the latest one..... 1.40 .... If you go into TA diagnostics it should list the latest firmware.


----------



## allstarz (Nov 21, 2014)

I have also experienced the MTR 700 issue on my Roamio, beginning mid November. The USB cable has not been connected from the TA to the Roamio, until last night. I plugged it in and was able to access the TA diagnostic where I found the firmware version, 1.40.
Charter (TN) must have recently pushed thru the update.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

allstarz said:


> I have also experienced the MTR 700 issue on my Roamio, beginning mid November. The USB cable has not been connected from the TA to the Roamio, until last night. I plugged it in and was able to access the TA diagnostic where I found the firmware version, 1.40.
> Charter (TN) must have recently pushed thru the update.


If all your stations are still not coming through call up Charter and let them send out several "hits" to your cable card to re-pair it to the Roamio and hopefully that should do the trick. That's what I had to do with Cox even after the 1.40 update! After they did this all was well... Good luck!


----------



## allstarz (Nov 21, 2014)

To be honest, I did not expect it to work when I plugged it in. There was a message on screen for me to check my channels but I did not. The thing of interest to me was that the dreaded message 'contact your cable provider...) did not appear. I will do the channel scan when time permits, just to make sure all is working. I had an experience long ago with the cable co. sending a 'hit' and 'frying' the TA in the process. At least that was the determination of the field tech at the time. A bit leery of that process now.
Thanks for the reply.


----------

